# New Product Review Manager



## wolftat

I know I have some very big shoes to fill here having to follow DocStram. He is a good man and someone I consider a friend. So to make things easier, I have just used his words for now until I can come up with something of my own. If anyone has any questions or issues with anything here, please feel free to contact me.


----------

